# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Tess, emotional, conversational AI, X2AI Inc., Amsterdam, Netherlands

## Airicist

Developer - X2AI

tess.ai

----------


## Airicist

X2AI Tess
April 7, 2016




> An introduction to X2AI and Tess.

----------

